# check out this idiot!



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

found this on another board:

http://www.thehulltruth.com/gulf-coast/290857-hold.html

looks like they almost made it!


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Dang I got blocked. Our "IT" guys are awesome.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

nice, 

hey lets try out the autopilot and go to the back and have a cold one


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

28 my arse! Sober your arse! That is crazy. I got tears building after seeing that. That guy needs to buy me a new boat and I'll take him fishing on it. Lol, lmaorotf.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

wow....

He needs 3 jack plates


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

I guess if you have 300gs to pizz off ,whats 10 gs for a Darwin moment


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Little-bit said:


> Dang I got blocked. Our "IT" guys are awesome.


Same here, lol


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

oh no's. :spineyes:



for the IT oppressed :cheers:


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

From the looks of it he had only two motors plowing... if he had the third down he might have made it.:biggrin:


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

He would have made it in a cat...


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> oh no's. :spineyes:
> 
> for the IT oppressed :cheers:


Thanks Gilly!

That fella needs to get ahold of Railbird and get some of those super secret props installed:biggrin:


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

wow that is just a crazy dumb thing to do .... Those boats and motors cost money ....lots of money


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Those Contenders sure run skinny! Will get up in spit! Nice!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Starboard engine failed causing them to run off course  That is what the guy with the plane would have said.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

here's some more pics :spineyes:



> _Got these pictures via email yesterday. This is what the email said
> 
> "37' 2010 Contender
> 
> ...


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

I guess this is the captain...


----------



## crownroyal76117 (Jul 31, 2009)

he was going for the short route to the inlet


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

You know the old saying ? " BET" :biggrin::biggrin:

Matt


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

prob. needed the soap foam bar and the teflon hull option


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

hawgs said:


> He would have made it in a cat...


and it prolly woulda been a smooth ride too.....


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Last pic looks like insurace writer allready on the scene clipboard and all! Brice that aint your clipboard is it?


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

What a dumbazz!!!!!


----------



## dragginfool (Sep 12, 2009)

Thats what you call more money than brains!


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

You're right, an idiot


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow what a friggin Moron! I guess it was his first boat. Lmfkgao! :rotfl:


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

I've caught good fish there with the original Paul Brown's, maybe he still has a few


----------



## Baja Dreamer (May 10, 2010)

:rotfl:


reelthreat said:


> From the looks of it he had only two motors plowing... if he had the third down he might have made it.:biggrin:


Now see there? That's exactly what I was thinkin'! 

Then I also thought about who said "I dare ya'......" :rotfl:

FISH HARD!

Chris


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Good bloodhound will tell ya where they sunk the empty cans at..


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

they should have been going faster or been in a cat and they would have made it across and saved 10k
no cans, they just threw the empty whiskey bottle out un the saltgrass !
its good nobody was hurt


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Those Contenders are tough boats. One bounced off the Gulf Freeway around here a while back and only had scratches. I bet their knees are sore. That had to hurt.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I hope he can explain to his insurance or his daddy!


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Last thing said

"Hold my beer and watch this "


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

I've seen SO much stupidity that I'm seldom impressed lately. THIS GUY..... yeah I'm impressed!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Boating for Moron's.
I sure hope we all never come up on this guy on the water.


----------



## Bonestock (Jul 17, 2009)

For 300k he could have gotten one heck of an airboat.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Props need more cup, almost had it


----------



## jodafar (May 5, 2006)

I love that he had six hour old engines wide open. This guy really did buy himself a hole in the water to throw money into.


----------



## Blue Runner (Jul 27, 2004)

A good illustration of why new boaters should be required to take some sort of class. Years ago, I went from a 22' Mako to a 43' sportfish and although, I had years of boating experience, decided to take the six pack class and found it very useful. As it is now all you need is the money and they will flip you the keys irregardless of your level of experience or the size of the boat.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

sad... very sad..


----------



## bayoubum (Aug 7, 2007)

maybe he was out there trying to catch bait.......LOL


----------



## drumbeat (Sep 20, 2005)

*Farming ?*



hawgs said:


> He would have made it in a cat...


 Looks like the ground is ready for planting corn? cotton ?


----------



## PlasticParidise (Jun 17, 2008)

My guess is his buddy gave him coordinates and told him that's where the bluewater was.


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

Boudreaux and Thibodeaux.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I would guess that only two prop scars due to it laying over on one side..Just a guess! Glad I wansnt in the yak near this. I am sure he would not have seen me if he didn't sea the LAND!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Blue Runner said:


> A good illustration of why new boaters should be required to take some sort of class. Years ago, I went from a 22' Mako to a 43' sportfish and although, I had years of boating experience, decided to take the six pack class and found it very useful. As it is now all you need is the money and they will flip you the keys irregardless of your level of experience or the size of the boat.


I don't recall reading he was a new boater. He had a new boat, yes. As for more government interference in our lives, I will pass. There's already plenty of that and adding another layer is ridiculous. It's not fair for everyone to have to take another class because someone ran aground. People have been running boats aground since before they had engines.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Men Drivers! LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Those Yami's are good mudders!


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

24Buds said:


> I would guess that only two prop scars due to it laying over on one side..Just a guess! Glad I wansnt in the yak near this. I am sure he would not have seen me if he didn't sea the LAND!


Same here... Thats what I was thinking. If he didn't "sea" the land, what else was he apt to run over. :headknock


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

They may have been looking for a place to set a new duck blind.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Thus answering the Question: "How shallow will she run"?


----------



## oilfish (Jan 23, 2010)

I was told he was Hog hunting with his boat !!!!!!!!!! 

The man is crazy when it comes to hogs, guess he thought he could run them over ?


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

More likely he was going 68 knots and couldn't find the brakes. Does he qualify for Potlicker of the Year award?


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

after seeing that i wanna put one of those 350 yammy's on the illusion!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Mont said:


> Those Contenders are tough boats. One bounced off the Gulf Freeway around here a while back and only had scratches. I bet their knees are sore. That had to hurt.


I know you didn't mean it like this....BUT, I also bet their knees were sore!!!! Or at least ONE of them had sore knees, I'm guessing a sore jaw and some broken teeth too. The other guy...well, we don't want to talk about the other guy too much. I hope they got it reattached and it still works OK. Road head _can_ be distracting!


----------



## catchemdallas (Jun 11, 2004)

ouch! I agree with those who said auto pilot must have been on. If he was just coming in too fast they would have tried to turn and hit at an angle instead of straight on.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

"running skinny" ?? or "riding dirty" ??


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

****, PDarky got there quick to get the beer!!!! Must have been Colt 45's.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey..you scratched my anchor! Lmao:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bassaholic (Apr 20, 2009)

Those props and outboards look unscaved... this should be used as a marketting tool!


----------



## solrac (Aug 31, 2007)

DUDE MUST HAVE BEEN BURNING THE SHORELINE>>>>

PWNED!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I bet the boat fired right back up & ran back without a problem... I'm sure he has some scratches... Doesn't the middle motor on the trips sit higher than the port & starboard engines?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

WestEndAngler said:


> I bet the boat fired right back up & ran back without a problem... I'm sure he has some scratches... Doesn't the middle motor on the trips sit higher than the port & starboard engines?


no. they all mount the same level. The middle has a longer shaft that the port/starboard engines.


----------



## TimW Texas (Apr 15, 2009)

He hit a oil slick h:


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> no. they all mount the same level. The middle has a longer shaft that the port/starboard engines.


Thanks Gibby was wondering about that... I knew it was something...


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

"I told one of yal to stay up while the boat is on autopilot taking us home at 28 knts."...


----------



## Danny T (Sep 19, 2008)

Looks like he blew out the right front going into turn three. Boogedy, Boogedy, Boogedy !!!!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

He thought it was a school of Dorado. lmao...........:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## texanlegend (Dec 9, 2004)

catchemdallas said:


> ouch! I agree with those who said auto pilot must have been on. If he was just coming in too fast they would have tried to turn and hit at an angle instead of straight on.


 funny , funny, havent seen him around in a couple years..


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

one heck of a duck blind there, he is getting his spot early


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

maybe he saw railbirds video and tried to make his own. LOL


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

"The GPS track shows this way to the inlet, give it more throttle!"


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

reelthreat said:


> From the looks of it he had only two motors plowing... if he had the third down he might have made it.:biggrin:


 Hold my beer and let's try it again with all three this time....


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Aug 3, 2007)

Looks like he was reading the "running skinny" post from here a month or 2 back?


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Aug 3, 2007)

WAIT A MINUTE! I know that guy! We were together an hour earlier. Here's a pic I took of him downing "one for the road" just before he left the Turtle Club! Come to think of it, he said his wife would be angry so he was going to take a shortcut home....


----------

